# when to give NOVORAPID



## Janet (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi I'm Bens dad and after a bit of reassurance!! - Ben is a little bit under the weather at the moment and due to this we are testing throughout the day as oppose to mealtimes only (7am, 1pm, 7pm) - this has brought to light his mid morning reading is 300 plus (10mmol being 180) We wouldn't normally do a reading mid morning or mid afternoon unless he felt unwell.  So generally he could be high at these times and we wouldn't know.

His normal insulin is given (7am, 7pm) Novorapid is given at the above mealtimes 'required if high' to bring down his levels to enable him to eat.  He  must obviously eat regularly and still needs his snacks but is it common to administer rapid at times other than main meal times? 

Thanks Ian


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi bens dad,

When he is this high (I dont mean to teach you to suck eggs) but are you testing for keytones? he will also need to take plenty of fluids.

I am slightly confused by your reguime but yes, novorapid will need to be used to bring down those sugars. Are you correcting with each meal bolus too? In illness sometimes you will need to increase your basal too. I dont want to give you specific advice because I am not experienced or trained in doing so- but if he continues to run high like this you need to get proper medical attension, especially if he becomes difficult to rouse.

In these circumstances I would say yes to answer your question. He needs to get those sugars down.

How comes you are working on the US conversion meters? Are you the other side of the waters?

Hope he is ok.....?


----------



## Janet (Oct 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi bens dad,
> 
> When he is this high (I dont mean to teach you to suck eggs) but are you testing for keytones? he will also need to take plenty of fluids.
> 
> ...





Hi Ben is fine thank you!

We have been testing for keytones and he has been negative.

I assume bolus & basal are your rapid and insulin.  We are using Novorapid (just at meals) and 'Insulatard' is his insulin. (twice a day)

His readings have come down and he has had no sign of hyper or hypo during his sick days.. 

By the way we are in Portugal!

Janet


----------

